# Zephyr found a turtle!



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooh Zephyr. I think that's a look but don't touch variety of turtle.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Alligator snapping turtle capable of taking off limbs. With a bite force of over 1,000 lbs and lightning speed. For those that don't use the standard system that's over 454 kg. You would think a turtle is slow but once you're in range you won't have time to get away. I'm convinced that's the tortoise that beat the hare just like in the book 😉 I could be wrong the shell looks smooth. It could be a common snapping turtle still capable of one heck of a bite with speed.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm thinking snapper too, as the shell looks pretty big and the legs & neck look pretty long


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I think they're just common snappers, don't know for sure. We met one two years ago also, just up the hill from this one.


----------

